# how to rig live bait



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

how to rig live bait for walleye and sauger


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

use drop shot method, weight sinker on bottom, tie hook about 8-12" above sinker on line, add a minnow or a tiny fluke and you have a great setup. As long as the water isn't muddy or stained.
Bassky


----------

